# TCR Comp - No Downtube Shifter Bosses?



## rmc (May 17, 2004)

something i've noticed about the giant tcr comp frames vs. many other manufacturers is that they do not have provisions for mounting the derailleur cable adjuster barrels that usually bolt onto the (old school) downtube shifter bosses. 

any comments on the advantages/disadvantages to this? 

i have seen people install inline cable adjusters to compensate for this lack of adjustment. 

i can see that the rear might not be an issue, since the rear der. has a barrel. however that precludes any on-bike adjustments. as for the front der., seems like an inline adjuster is the only choice.


----------



## End_User (Aug 1, 2004)

Funny you mention this, I am building a Giant frame up now and was wondering what to do with those that came with the Ultegra levers. I asked my LBS and they said most frames don't use them. The Giant frame came with barrel-adjusters to go inline, so I guess that's fine -- probably lighter too.


----------



## Old_school_nik (May 21, 2002)

*Same situation, I am building a TCR carbon w/ Chrous 10*

and I am not sure how to use the in line adjusters that came with the frame with Campy 10 shifters. I have only seen the in-line adjusters used with STI shifters. Can anyone suggest what to do? Do the Giant TCR dowtube bosses not support any adjusters? I just received my frame yesterday and haven't started ordering small parts for it yet.

Thanks for the help,

-Nik


----------



## pavedroad (May 3, 2004)

Maybe you could JB weld some barrel adjusters onto the frame  

I think the best option is just to use in-line adjusters. Figure out how to use the campy adjusters or go find some others. Call some local shops and ask if they have any spares. If they're nice, they'll give them to you for no charge! 



Old_school_nik said:


> and I am not sure how to use the in line adjusters that came with the frame with Campy 10 shifters. I have only seen the in-line adjusters used with STI shifters. Can anyone suggest what to do? Do the Giant TCR dowtube bosses not support any adjusters? I just received my frame yesterday and haven't started ordering small parts for it yet.
> 
> Thanks for the help,
> 
> -Nik


----------



## rmc (May 17, 2004)

*I.N.C.A.'s*

tcr composite frames have no provisions for mounting conventional downtube shifter bosses. only a housing/cable stop on either end is present on the downtube. i suppose someone could adapt a clamp-on style boss set, but i would be leery since the shape and nature of carbon does not lend itself to any clamping forces. 

the frameset should come with barrel adjusters included (in the same bag as the all the headset hardware/spacers/etc.). shimano and campy shifters can use these adjusters, they are not manufacturer specific. simply splice them into the cable housing. however on campy setup you would install them somewhere right after the shifter cables come out underneath the bar tape. preferably in the small loop of cable housing before the downtube cable guides. this way they don't hit the frame when you turn the bars. 

i've noticed that the t-mobile men don't even use cable adjusters, you don't see them in any pics of the bikes. must be because they're bikes are always perfectly adjusted, all the time 

as for obtaining additional adjusters, in case you don't have any. a decent lbs should have them, or go to excel sports mail order. just make sure you get the correct diameter. big one for brake cables, small one for shifter cable housing. 

i'm building up my frame with DA10. is my frame defective or is there supposed to be some abrasions on the chainstays behind the bottom bracket? the areas are about as big as a thumbprint and are on either side of the chainstays. almost looks like manufacturing used them for fixturing or something. 



Old_school_nik said:


> and I am not sure how to use the in line adjusters that came with the frame with Campy 10 shifters. I have only seen the in-line adjusters used with STI shifters. Can anyone suggest what to do? Do the Giant TCR dowtube bosses not support any adjusters? I just received my frame yesterday and haven't started ordering small parts for it yet.
> 
> Thanks for the help,
> 
> -Nik


----------



## Xyzzy (Mar 22, 2004)

rmc said:


> i've noticed that the t-mobile men don't even use cable adjusters, you don't see them in any pics of the bikes. must be because they're bikes are always perfectly adjusted, all the time


Once my cables stretched out, I removed mine... It takes all of 2 minutes to tune the gears, and you still have the adjuster at the rear for the rear derailleur... I ride pretty hard, every day, in all weather, and I can't imagine the bike going out of tune so fast you'd need those adjusters...


----------

